# Darko wants about 60 million



## 9diamonds

Cla$$ of '03

Orlando's Darko Milicic was the notable exception during the off-season when seven of the first eight players selected in the much-hyped 2003 draft class (including Miami's Dwyane Wade, Cleveland's LeBron James and Denver's Carmelo Anthony), signed contract extensions.

Milicic, the No.'2 pick who languished on Detroit's bench for two years before being traded to the Magic last season, decided to wait before signing an extension so he could more accurately gauge his market value. He's finally playing and averaging 6.6 points, 5.8 rebounds, and 1.6 blocks in 18.6 minutes per game. Milicic is shooting just 40.6 percent from the field and 46.7 percent from the free-throw line.

"We weren't that far apart," Orlando General Manager Otis Smith said. "We just determined that it wasn't in the best interest of our organization to enter into an extension based on 30 games (from last season)."

Milicic, who will be a restricted free agent in the summer, meaning Orlando can match any offer, is hoping to sign an extension worth about $60 million. Two good points of reference:

• Toronto's T.J. Ford, the No.'8 pick who has been sidelined with injuries for much of his brief career, signed a four-year, $33 million extension.

• Seattle forward Nick Collison, selected No.'12 in 2003 and also injured for much of his young career, signed a four-year, $26 million extension.



from real gm


----------



## rainman

not sure about those point of referance examples but its a good topic to bring up. i know this subject has been beaten to death but you either commit to this guy or you dont, when he gets exetensive minutes and when he was thrust into the spotlight at the world championships he produces, to the point where you think you have one of the better young players anywhere. thing is he gets limited minutes, sometimes from foul trouble, mostly from the discression of the coaches. 

his contract to me should be based on his future potential and to me that would probably be in the neighborhood of about 8 million per for 5 years(40 million). thing is you have to commit to him and stop playing games. if they're not going to do that send him to Cleveland or Dallas and let him play ball.


----------



## Premier

He's going to cite Nene.


----------



## HKF

He's done even less than Nene has in his career. Even less than Dalembert, Chandler, Kwame Brown, Eddy Curry. He should get 30 million max.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> He's done even less than Nene has in his career. Even less than Dalembert, Chandler, Kwame Brown, Eddy Curry. He should get 30 million max.


you trying to say you would take any of those over Darko, i sure wouldnt.


----------



## Steez

rainman said:


> you trying to say you would take any of those over Darko, i sure wouldnt.


I would take any of the mentioned over darko


----------



## Copper

As it stands currently? 30 mil max, as the season continues and if/when his numbers increase as he becomes comfortable on the floor? I could see 30-45 mil but that would be a max out. he could have a huge year this year but he has been too hit and miss thus far in his career to throw the rediculous 45+ at him. He needs consistency before he will get that kinda $


----------



## OneBadLT123

Am I the only one who thinks 30mil is even too high? 

Who does this guy think he is...


----------



## MacDanny 6

Darko's asking for 60 million? He should be slapped for that


----------



## JNice

It shouldn't be suprising. All big men in the league are vastly overpaid these days. We'll have a choice .. pay him or lose him most likely. Someone will open their checkbook for him. He's 21 yrs old, skilled, and improving. He is and will be a better player than Nene.


----------



## rebelsun

I think he's capable of being a 15ppg, 10rpg, 2apg, 2+bpg guy - a Bogut that blocks shots; a (slightly) poor man's Duncan.

If he doesn't get a Nene deal, he'll at least get a Kwame - at least 3 years, at least $8m in salary.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I like to think you should never pay someone for what's he's potentially going to do, but not all GMs think that way. Is he RFA or UFA?


----------



## MacDanny 6

RebelSun said:


> I think he's capable of being a 15ppg, 10rpg, 2apg, 2+bpg guy - a Bogut that blocks shots; a (slightly) poor man's Duncan.
> 
> If he doesn't get a Nene deal, he'll at least get a Kwame - at least 3 years, at least $8m in salary.


 He's still not at that level yet to be averaging those numbers but he might. It's still hard to tell at this point


----------



## JNice

Chan said:


> I like to think you should never pay someone for what's he's potentially going to do, but not all GMs think that way. Is he RFA or UFA?



Restricted I believe ... we can match any offers he gets.


----------



## Babir

6-7 millions per year is fair for Darko...


----------



## JNice

Chan said:


> *I like to think you should never pay someone for what's he's potentially going to do*, but not all GMs think that way. Is he RFA or UFA?


It would be nice if that was the way it worked ... unfortunately it isn't. You have to guess, pay, and hope things turn out. Sometimes you get Jerome James. Sometimes you get Joe Johnson.


----------



## kawika

I generally don't blame a player for trying to squeeze every penny they can out of their career, but it'd be awfully refreshing if occasionally it ran in the other direction. (Sorry for the painful example, fellow Magic supporters)---but wouldn't it be great to hear a player say "Well, if Zaza is getting $4 million for 17 and 6, I cannot accept any more than $2.5 million a year." :biggrin: 

But yes, as JNice says, in all likelyhood someone will throw a ton of money at him, so you either match or let him walk. It's not fair or reasonable, but it is what it is: cutthroat.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

I say do it, I've seen flashes of brilliance from Darko. Darko will be a force one day, offensively (Not as much) and Defensively (STUD), I think Darko and Dwight can become of the best Frontcourt duo's in League History, especially on the Defensive end.


----------



## X-Factor

Good thing we're going to be clearing a hell of a lot of cap this offseason. Hopefully we don't have to use all of it just to lock Darko down though.


----------



## lw32

Not sure if I'd pay Darko $60 million. Just because other teams have made bad decisions does not mean we have to. Sure, it's around the market price, that's not the question. Do we need Darko to be successful, or could we trade him for another, cheaper option and fix up other area's of need, such as the 2 spot?


----------



## PFortyy

ladaz to 60 million


----------



## rebelsun

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Not sure if I'd pay Darko $60 million. Just because other teams have made bad decisions does not mean we have to. Sure, it's around the market price, that's not the question. Do we need Darko to be successful, or could we trade him for another, cheaper option and fix up other area's of need, such as the 2 spot?


I still can't believe the Magic passed on Ronnie Brewer. They already had Hedo, what do they need another outside shooter for? Ronnie would've been a perfect fit between Jameer and Mr. Turkoglu.

I would say pay Darko, keep the two bigs together for a lot of years, and see what happens.


----------



## WaterlooVikings

i think darko should get a max of 25 mil a yr and if i were the magic i would only sign him to a 3 yr deal as well just incase he keeps his flop role


----------



## ralaw

Considering what this team gave up to get him, this team can't afford to let Darko walk. The trade with Detroit coupled with the Vasquez debacle has essentially caused Orlando to have to re-sign Darko, because if they don't they virtually went without a #1 draft pick twice in 3 years. However, Darko only plays about half the game (some his fault, some Brian Hill's fault), so no one really don't know what he can do consistently. At some point he needs to start getting some serious minutes, because the word "potential" can only be used for so long. 

Also, let's not forget about Redick, as the jury is still out on him as well, considering he has yet to actually play and, given Brian Hill's ineptitude as a coach, he'll probably only get 10 minutes a game anyways.


----------



## lw32

RebelSun said:


> I still can't believe the Magic passed on Ronnie Brewer. They already had Hedo, what do they need another outside shooter for? Ronnie would've been a perfect fit between Jameer and Mr. Turkoglu.
> 
> I would say pay Darko, keep the two bigs together for a lot of years, and see what happens.


I know. And this years pick is gone, so Rush, Young or Wright aren't on the cards. Brewer would have been a good fit, most of us were thinking Brewer or Carney before the draft.


----------



## JNice

Even if we hadn't taken Redick, I would have gone for Carney over Brewer. Carney is a better 3 pt threat and that is still an area where we are pretty weak. I still think Redick could help out eventually once he gets healthy and gets some PT.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I would say MLE type contract max... Nothing more. There are just too many questions regarding him. Maybe he will be solid few years from now, or maybe he will still just be what he has been labeld. A bust. 
And having an overpaid bust is even worse.

I would see what other guys you can get come offseason and I wouldnt want to make Darko your #1 priority. He just isnt woth the money.


----------



## JT3000

60 mil? Screw him. He's played like crap so far.


----------



## ATLien

:laugh:

Darko should become a comedian.


----------



## JNice

I say you pay him. The guy is talented. He just needs to keep increasing his confidence and know he has a home.

Let him walk and all we've got is Battie, who is a couple years from being totally irrelevant.


----------



## rainman

I'm more convinced now than ever that there is a direct correlation between his contract situation and his erratic playing time. There is no other explanation for his consistantly limited minutes. I dont think they are looking to trade him because in that case you would play him more to showcase him, it is either a case of wanting to pay less for lesser production of just letting him walk and going in a differant direction. Personally i would prefer they either go one way or the other, play him or trade him and do it sooner than later.


----------



## rebelsun

rainman said:


> I'm more convinced now than ever that there is a direct correlation between his contract situation and his erratic playing time. There is no other explanation for his consistantly limited minutes. I dont think they are looking to trade him because in that case you would play him more to showcase him, it is either a case of wanting to pay less for lesser production of just letting him walk and going in a differant direction. Personally i would prefer they either go one way or the other, play him or trade him and do it sooner than later.


I was thinking about this too. If it is, I think it's ultimately useless. The more the season goes by, I think the more apparent it will be that he will command the max.

Note: Darko currently #1 in the league in blocks/48min.


----------



## ATLien

You would have to be pretty foolish to offer Darko a maximum contract.


----------



## Babir

Nice game against Indiana...


----------



## JNice

He played excellent defense on Jermaine Oneal. Stuffed him straight-up at least twice. I think they gave him 3 blocks for the game but I swear he had more like 5. Unfortunately one of his blocks went right back into Oneal's hands and he hit a jumper.

I think it is all an issue of confidence and getting comfortable for Darko. I have no doubt he is just as skilled a big man as there is in the NBA. 

The last couple games he has been getting great looks with his left-handed hook inside and has just missed them .. eventually those will start to fall. Good job on the boards tonight too ... he even took a couple away from Dwight. He better watch out, Dwight might get him kicked off the team if he takes too many of his rebounds.


----------



## rebelsun

JNice said:


> He better watch out, Dwight might get him kicked off the team if he takes too many of his rebounds.


lol - "Otis, we gotta do something."


----------



## dru_jones

I'm not going to talk about Darko's next contract but I am hoping that the Magic do as much as they can to keep him around for the next couple of years. 

Having a skilled big man (or two), is one of the best things a team can hope for. Having two whose skills compliment each other is almost a dream come true. It is near impossible in the free agency era to do this, which is why you see a lot of teams copy the Suns' formula to winning (smallball). I can see what direction the Magic management is going in (which is to surround D Howard with the right pieces) but in order to sustain it, they are going to have to pay up. This isn't the NCAA where you can recruit five superstars in one year and go all the way (well, almost all the way, right CWebb.. hehe). 

With the way the MAgic have been playing (obviously I want it to continue till the end of the year), their first round draft pick is going to be in the 20's so it's going to be a crapshoot if they find a another big man who can contribute in the NBA. As Grant Hill's contract is expiring, I hope that they can persuade him not to retire and resign him for close to the veteran minimum and use the rest of that money on Darko (and not Vince Carter!!!). 

The Magic are a couple of complimentary pieces from being dominant in the East. They already have a capable point guard (two in fact) and a promising frontcourt. I understand that Vince Carter will fill the void at shooting guard but I really don't think he's a good team player (he'll only take touches away from Dwight). And I really don't think Redick is starting guard material (especially as he and Nelson are undersized for their positions).


----------



## nbanoitall

Darko is worth 10 million a year....... is some team going to give him 60......... time will tell, but I think 5 years 50 million is where he ends up


----------



## JNice

dru_jones said:


> I'm not going to talk about Darko's next contract but I am hoping that the Magic do as much as they can to keep him around for the next couple of years.
> 
> Having a skilled big man (or two), is one of the best things a team can hope for. Having two whose skills compliment each other is almost a dream come true. It is near impossible in the free agency era to do this, which is why you see a lot of teams copy the Suns' formula to winning (smallball). I can see what direction the Magic management is going in (which is to surround D Howard with the right pieces) but in order to sustain it, they are going to have to pay up. This isn't the NCAA where you can recruit five superstars in one year and go all the way (well, almost all the way, right CWebb.. hehe).
> 
> With the way the MAgic have been playing (obviously I want it to continue till the end of the year), their first round draft pick is going to be in the 20's so it's going to be a crapshoot if they find a another big man who can contribute in the NBA. As Grant Hill's contract is expiring, I hope that they can persuade him not to retire and resign him for close to the veteran minimum and use the rest of that money on Darko (and not Vince Carter!!!).
> 
> The Magic are a couple of complimentary pieces from being dominant in the East. They already have a capable point guard (two in fact) and a promising frontcourt. I understand that Vince Carter will fill the void at shooting guard but I really don't think he's a good team player (he'll only take touches away from Dwight). And I really don't think Redick is starting guard material (especially as he and Nelson are undersized for their positions).


I pretty much agree with your sentiments.

I think this team does not need to do anything drastic to become a contender. We are already very good right now and we've got a number of players with A LOT of room for improvement ... Dwight, Darko, Jameer, Ariza, and Redick are all capable of improving and doing more. I don't think we need, nor do I want, Vince Carter on this team.

And I agree about Darko ... I think Darko wants to be a good player and just wants somewhere he knows they like him and where he can be a part of something. Seems like he is starting to find that here. We'd have to get lucky to stumble upon another guy with his size and ability again... especially since it should be a few years at least before we are picking in the lottery again.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Unless he gets offered the max, I'd say the Magic will match any offer that comes his way. Darko and Howard = the future as far as the front court goes. I wouldn't be surprised to see Darko starting by the allstar break. He is already putting up way better numbers than Battie.

In fact you can expect Darko, Howard and Nelson to all get extensions this offseason after the Magic sign a FA or two.


----------



## dru_jones

I know I shouldn't be saying this but it seems like the Magic aren't playing Darko as much to bring down his value. 

He is performing much better than Battie and by playing him with DHoward, it increases their on-court chemistry. 

And I hope it's true that Grant Hill is serious about resigning with the MAgic after this year at a discount. Sort of paying back the years he's missed due to injury. Having him around can only make the Magic better. 

If the Magic can sign a big scoring guard next offseason to plug beside Dwight/Darko/Jameer/Hedo, a bench of Hill, Ariza, Diener and Battie should be capable enough.


----------



## X-Factor

dru_jones said:


> *I know I shouldn't be saying this but it seems like the Magic aren't playing Darko as much to bring down his value.
> *
> He is performing much better than Battie and by playing him with DHoward, it increases their on-court chemistry.
> 
> And I hope it's true that Grant Hill is serious about resigning with the MAgic after this year at a discount. Sort of paying back the years he's missed due to injury. Having him around can only make the Magic better.
> 
> If the Magic can sign a big scoring guard next offseason to plug beside Dwight/Darko/Jameer/Hedo, a bench of Hill, Ariza, Diener and Battie should be capable enough.


Call me naive, but that would never happen...

The only reason he doesn't play a great deal of time, is that he gets tired and needs a rest, not because he isn't playing well. He doesn't start, because he's a good spark off the bench.


----------

